# CPR overflow on Fluval FX6



## Gilles (29 Jul 2014)

Is it possible to attach a CPR overflow to a Fluval FX6 e.g. would it work?


----------



## pepedopolous (29 Jul 2014)

Maybe, but why bother if you aren't using a sump?

P


----------



## James O (29 Jul 2014)

You'll get one hell of a surface skim 

What's the max flow of the overflow?


----------



## xim (29 Jul 2014)

Then you risk your filter running dry when water gets evaporated and the level drops below the overflow's opening.


----------



## xim (30 Jul 2014)

Hmm, just know that FX6's pump is located at the bottom and I don't know how it operates. 
Not so sure what will happen now...


----------



## Gilles (30 Jul 2014)

It is rated at 800gph and my Fluval can pump 925gph unrestricted but filter circulation is set to be 563gph; so i think my pump can handle it 
Besides it also goes through a co2 reactor which limits flow considerably.. I'll think i'll just test it first before i re-rig my tank


----------



## James O (30 Jul 2014)

What are you hoping to achieve by using an overflow over the usual setup?


----------



## Gilles (30 Jul 2014)

Well i currently have surface scum; so i attached a surface extractor to my canister filter but the fluval extracts more then the surface extractor can deliver so the surface extractor is pulled down, causing more surface scum to form.

I am thinking of either;
1) Adding an Eheim Skim 350 (costing me approx 10 euros/year on power) and re-attaching the original intake of my Fluval FX6
2) Adding the already bought CPR 100 overflow box with the risk of running my tank dry
3) Going completely for a sump (which costs me more in terms of money/year on power i guess)


----------



## Edvet (30 Jul 2014)

Maybe attach the overflowbox to a regular (maybe secondhand) Eheim cannister filter? (like a 2213 or so) and use the fluval normally?


----------



## Alastair (30 Jul 2014)

Hi gilles 

I'll be having quite a few glass lily pipes for the fx5/6s very soon if you want one sending your way foc. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edvet (30 Jul 2014)

Alastair said:


> a few hundred glass lily pipes for the fx5/6s


 Starting  a new business are we??


----------



## Gilles (30 Jul 2014)

Alastair said:


> I'll be having a few hundred glass lily pipes for the fx5/6s very soon if you want one sending your way foc.


I like the FOC thingy 

But seriously; why am i having so much surface scum? Currently have my plumbing like this; My filter intake is this




 

and connects to PVC pipe diameter 20mm which runs behind my tank. It has 3 bends of 90 degrees before it enters the Fluval.
From the FX6 a sillicone tube goes through my AM1000 reactor (drops tube diameter from 25mm to 16mm i think) -> 22mm pipe --> 3 bends of 22mm --> tank

So first thing i will do is change the intake (pictured above) to the default HUGE Fluval FX6 intake and connect it with the supplied Fluval hose. This would remove any intake restrictions i have.
I will use a Eheim Skim 350 to clear any surface skum if i keep having that.

Then next thing i can do is to remove the AM1000 and either go to 2x ADA CO2 diffusors (which i have 2 lying around) or for a DIY CO2 reactor which does not restrict the flow. Then i can completely go for max filtration and flow because in that case the output of the FX6 won't be restricted by any equipment.


----------



## Alastair (30 Jul 2014)

The scum can be very unhappy plants or certain foods or a mixture of both.. 

You've made the right choice about removing what's on it as your seriously restricting the intake and outlet of water. Especially with the am1000. 

Diy one is so so simple mate. I knocked another up last night took me ten minutes max. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xim (30 Jul 2014)

Gilles said:


> Well i currently have surface scum; so i attached a surface extractor to my canister filter but the fluval extracts more then the surface extractor can deliver so the surface extractor is pulled down, causing more surface scum to form.



Strong flow from the FX6 can overwhelm a surface skimmer like that. 
Eheim has the same problem with its 3535 surface extractor when connected to a 
big canister like the 2080 or 2260. So they offer the t-connector which allows you 
to use the original inflow pipe and the 3535 simultaneously to share the suction force.
I would try that.


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Jul 2014)

Surface skimming contraptions are a colossal waste of energy. As Alastair mentions, problems such as excessive scum are only ever caused by any combination of too much light. poor nutrition, poor CO2/flow/distribution. There really is nothing else. Nutritional addition and lighting are easy to solve, but not so CO2/flow/distribution. Even if you get those overpriced gizmos to work, they will only be hiding the problem.

Cheers,


----------



## Gilles (31 Jul 2014)

Tonight i am going to switch back the old intake, see what that does to my flow; will post a pic here.


----------

